# Double D prescription lenses



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I started wearing bifocals in my 30's. I am now into trifocals  . I had an eye test today and asked about being able to see what I am doing when looking up (like working on light fixtures). One solution might be Double D lenses. They aren't progressive lenses. They have the traditional D shaped segment on the bottom but they can also put another "D" up top in a power that makes things clear at arms length.

I would be putting these in safety frames with clear shields on the sides and a barrier up top.

Does anybody use them?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I am near blind without my glasses and I can foresee these being useful for some things, but I would not want these to be my only pair. I think that a person would need more distance vision area for driving and general use.

Let me know how these work out for you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

varmit said:


> I am near blind without my glasses and I can foresee these being useful for some things, but I would not want these to be my only pair. I think that a person would need more distance vision area for driving and general use.
> 
> Let me know how these work out for you.


These would be strictly for work. They're checking to see if they can fit the Double D into the safety frame.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

My dad used to wear his bifocals upside down for overhead work. Looked stupid, but it worked for him.


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

If the Double D's are close enough to my face I generally don't need glasses


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Double D's on your face works for me!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I want to put these in a safety frame similar to this. In addition to being able to see, I want to keep chit out of my eyes. We aren't sure yet if the lens is big enough to accommodate the Double D.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I looked up "beer goggles and double D" and this is what came up


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> I want to put these in a safety frame similar to this. In addition to being able to see, I want to keep chit out of my eyes. We aren't sure yet if the lens is big enough to accommodate the Double D.


Nice frames. I got Uvex Titmus SW06 frames and regular prescription lenses, but I'm considering getting progressives. I drive in them as well and with how narrow the lenses are top-to-bottom, I think a non-progressive lens would be really distracting.

It too me a long time to get used to them with the side barriers. I felt like I had tunnel vision for about two weeks. Adding visible cut lines to that would have forced me out of the glasses in about 10 minutes.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

This is one of the main reasons that I wear contacts. I can't stand looking over or under my glasses. They are in my lunch box in case I loose a contact. Have you tried contacts? It took a little to use to them but now I can't imagine seeing with the them.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been wearing double d's for about two years. They were a little difficult to get used to but now really like them.

I wear no lines when I'm not working.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The other day I say a "Save the Tatas" license place where the plate number was "D D" I had to laugh.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Big John said:


> The other day I say a "Save the Tatas" license place where the plate number was "D D" I had to laugh.


That's what I thought this thread was about.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't know much about glasses but My dad uses progressive lenses and loves them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> That's what I thought this thread was about.
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/xxxsnapsh0txxx/media/thumbsup6_zpst0ftwsuy.png.html


......


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)




----------

